# Números preferentes en electrónica



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2016)

*Números preferentes en electrónica*

*Los números preferentes*, también conocidos como valores preferentes, son una guía estándar utilizada en diseño industrial para seleccionar valores característicos de un producto.

Durante la fase de diseño, los desarrolladores de productos deben definir valores tales como largo, ancho, volumen, distancia, diámetro, y otros parámetros característicos del producto en desarrollo. Si bien estos valores están determinados por consideraciones de funcionalidad, usabilidad, compatibilidad, seguridad o costo, usualmente hay cierta libertad en el momento de seleccionar el valor exacto de un parámetro o magnitud. Los números preferentes brindan una serie de guías para seleccionar el valor final que asegure ciertas características estándard y de compatibilidad entre diseños y partes.

*Números de Renard*

*Charles Renard.*
El ingeniero de la armada francesa y coronel Charles Renard propuso en 1870 un conjunto de números preferentes a ser utilizados junto con el sistema métrico decimal.
Su sistema se adoptó en 1952 como el estándar internacional ISO 3.
El sistema de Renard divide el intervalo entre 1 a 10 en 5, 10, 20, o 40 pasos.
El factor entre dos números consecutivos en las series de Renard es constante (antes de redondear), sea la raíz quinta, décima, vigésima o cuatrigésima de 10 (1.58, 1.26, 1.12, y 1.06 respectivamente), lo que genera una secuencia geométrica.
De esta forma, el máximo error relativo es minimizado si un número arbitrario es reemplazado por el número de Renard más cercano multiplicado por la potencia de 10 apropiada.

Los números de Renard son el resultado redondeado de la fórmula:

[LATEX]R(i,b) = 10^\frac{i}{b}[/LATEX]​
Donde b es el valor de la serie seleccionada (por ejemplo b = 40 para la serie R40), e i es el i-ésimo elemento de esta serie (donde i = 0 para el inicio).

La serie básica (R5) consiste en los siguientes cinco números redondeados:

*R5:*
1.00 1.60 2.50 4.00 6.30

*Ejemplo:* Asumamos que una restricción establece que dos tornillos deben estar separados entre 32 mm y 55 mm, seleccionaremos 40 mm, pues 4 es el siguiente número en la tabla.

*Ejemplo:* Se desea fabricar un conjunto de clavos con tamaños entre 15 mm y 300 mm, al utilizar la serie R5 obtendríamos los siguientes largos: 16 mm, 25 mm, 40 mm, 63 mm, 100 mm, 160 mm, y 250 mm.

Si el producto requiere mayor detalle o resolución, se pueden agregar otros cinco números a la serie, uno después de cada uno de los números de la serie original:

*R10:*
1.00 1.25 1.60 2.00 2.50 3.15 4.00 5.00 6.30 8.00

E nivel de resolución de la serie puede incrementarse según sea necesario:

*R10:*
1.00  1.25  1.60  2.00  2.50  3.15  4.00  5.00  6.30  8.00

el nivel de resolución de la serie puede incrementarse según sea necesario:

*R20:*
1.00  1.25  1.60  2.00  2.50  3.15  4.00  5.00  6.30  8.00
1.12  1.40  1.80  2.24  2.80  3.55  4.50  5.60  7.10  9.00

*R40:*
1.00  1.25  1.60  2.00  2.50  3.15  4.00  5.00  6.30  8.00
1.06  1.32  1.70  2.12  2.65  3.35  4.25  5.30  6.70  8.50 
1.12  1.40  1.80  2.24  2.80  3.55  4.50  5.60  7.10  9.00
1.18  1.50  1.90  2.36  3.00  3.75  4.75  6.00  7.50  9.50

*R80:*
1.00  1.25  1.60  2.00  2.50  3.15  4.00  5.00  6.30  8.00
1.03  1.28  1.65  2.06  2.58  3.25  4.12  5.15  6.50  8.25
1.06  1.32  1.70  2.12  2.65  3.35  4.25  5.30  6.70  8.50
1.09  1.36  1.75  2.18  2.72  3.45  4.37  5.45  6.90  8.75 
1.12  1.40  1.80  2.24  2.80  3.55  4.50  5.60  7.10  9.00
1.15  1.45  1.85  2.30  2.90  3.65  4.62  5.80  7.30  9.25
1.18  1.50  1.90  2.36  3.00  3.75  4.75  6.00  7.50  9.50
1.22  1.55  1.95  2.43  3.07  3.87  4.87  6.15  7.75  9.75

En algunas aplicaciones es deseable contar con valores redondeados, ya sea porque los números de la serie normal podrían entrañar niveles de precisión ficticios, o porque se necesita un valor entero (por ejemplo, la cantidad de dientes en un engranaje).
Para estos casos la ISO 3 define versiones más redondeadas de la serie de Renard:

*R5:*
1           1.5         2.5         4           6


*R10:*
1     1.25  1.6   2     2.5   3.2   4     5     6.3   8

*R10:* 1     1.2   1.5   2     2.5   3     4     5     6     8

*R20: *
1     1.25  1.6   2     2.5   3.2   4     5     6.3   8
1.1   1.4   1.8   2.2   2.8   3.6   4.5   5.6   7.1    9 

*R20:*
1     1.2   1.6   2     2.5   3     4     5     6     8   
1.1   1.4   1.8   2.2   2.8   3.5   4.5   5.5   7      9 

*R40:*
1     1.25  1.6   2     2.5   3.2   4     5     6.3   8
1.05  1.3   1.7   2.1   2.6   3.4   4.2   5.3   6.7    8.5 
1.1   1.4   1.8   2.2   2.8   3.6   4.5   5.6   7.1    9 
1.2   1.5   1.9   2.4   3     3.8   4.8   6     7.5    9.5

Como los números de Renard se repiten después de 10 pasos o tras un cambio de escala, son idóneos para utilizarse con unidades del Sistema Internacional.
No hay diferencia en utilizar las series de Renard con metros o kilómetros.
Pero cuando se utiliza la serie con unidades tales como yardas o millas es muy posible que se obtengan dos conjuntos de dimensiones "bien" espaciadas pero incompatibles.

*Serie 1-2-5*
El nivel de resolución de la serie R5 puede ser demasiado elevado para algunas aplicaciones. En estos casos, algunas veces una alternativa puede ser la serie 1-2-5, aunque es algo tosca:

... 0.1  0.2  0.5  1  2  5  10  20  50  100  200  500  1000 ...

Esta serie cubre una década (relación de 1:10) en tres pasos. Valores adyacentes difieren por factores de 2 o 2.5.

*Condensadores y resistencias*

Algunos valores E12 para resistencias, los que siguen una serie geométrica.

Una década de valores E12 y sus códigos de color, para los resistores.

El estándar internacional IEC 60063 define otra serie de números preferentes que es comúnmente utilizado por componentes electrónicos, especialmente resistencias y condensadores.
Esta serie funciona en forma similar a una serie Renard, con la excepción de que el intervalo entre 1 y 10 se subdivide en 6, 12, 24, o más pasos.
Estas subdivisiones aseguran que si un número aleatorio es substituido por el número preferente más próximo, el máximo error será de 20%, 10% o 5%.

El uso de las series E está en la mayoría de los casos restringida a las resistencias y los condensadores. Para definir dimensiones para otros productos se utilizan las series de Renard (por ejemplo los fusibles), o existen estándares creados para los productos más relevantes (por ejemplo el IEC 60228 para cables).

*Los números del IEC 60063 son:*

*E6  ( 20%):*
10    15    22    33    47    68

*E12 ( 10%):*
10 12 15 18 22 27 33 39 47 56 68 82

*E24 (  5%):*
10 11 12 13 15 16 18 20 22 24 27 30
33 36 39 43 47 51 56 62 68 75 82 91

*E48 (  2%):*
100 105 110 115 121 127 133 140
147 154 162 169 178 187 196 205
215 226 237 249 261 274 287 301
316 332 348 365 383 402 422 442
464 487 511 536 562 590 619 649
681 715 750 787 825 866 909 953             

*E96 (  1%):*
100 102 105 107 110 113 115 118
121 124 127 130 133 137 140 143
147 150 154 158 162 165 169 174
178 182 187 191 196 200 205 210
215 221 226 232 237 243 249 255
261 267 274 280 287 294 301 309
316 324 332 340 348 357 365 374
383 392 402 412 422 432 442 453
464 475 487 499 511 523 536 549
562 576 590 604 619 634 649 665
681 698 715 732 750 768 787 806
825 845 866 887 909 931 953 976

*E192 (0.5%):*
100 101 102 104 105 106 107 109
110 111 113 114 115 117 118 120 
121 123 124 126 127 129 130 132 
133 135 137 138 140 142 143 145 
147 149 150 152 154 156 158 160 
162 164 165 167 169 172 174 176 
178 180 182 184 187 189 191 193 
196 198 200 203 205 208 210 213 
215 218 221 223 226 229 232 234 
237 240 243 246 249 252 255 258 
261 264 267 271 274 277 280 284 
287 291 294 298 301 305 309 312 
316 320 324 328 332 336 340 344 
348 352 357 361 365 370 374 379 
383 388 392 397 402 407 412 417 
422 427 432 437 442 448 453 459 
464 470 475 481 487 493 499 505 
511 517 523 530 536 542 549 556 
562 569 576 583 590 597 604 612 
619 626 634 642 649 657 665 673 
681 690 698 706 715 723 732 741 
750 759 768 777 787 796 806 816 
825 835 845 856 866 876 887 898 
909 920 931 942 953 965 976 988

La serie *E192* también se utiliza para resistencias con una tolerancia del 0.25% y 0.1% .






​


​


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Feb 28, 2016)

¿Qué ocurre en el caso de los condensadores electrolíticos?

¿También siguen éstas series? 

No recuerdo haber visto nunca un condensador de 9,1uF


----------



## J2C (Feb 28, 2016)

.



Los electrolíticos comunes/normales que compramos en los comercios suelen ser al 20% y por lo tanto siguen la serie E6  !!!!.



 En cambio en diseños de empresas multinacionales y mas específicos se suelen encontrar otros valores acordes a series de menor tolerancia. Ejemplo Telecomunicaciones profesionales.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 28, 2016)

En esta pésima foto se ve un capacitor de 12000pF *al 0,5% *

Ver el archivo adjunto 126971​


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 28, 2016)

Interesante, sabia que había una serie pero no los valores, entonces la común que veo en las tiendas es la E12, siempre el catalogo viene con esos valores. Me gustaría que la E24 fuera mas accesible, luego necesito de esos y toca importar :/


----------

